
How to design an anti-open office - navchatterji
https://www.fastcompany.com/90238559/this-is-the-ultimate-anti-open-office?partner=rss&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=rss+fastcompany&utm_content=rss
======
sombragris
I still find it awful and not different to open-offices.

